# UltimateTV Receiver $79.95



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

Orbitsat.com has RCA UTV receivers for $79.95 - no rebate required. Great price for a good unit. I have two of them, and am very pleased. 

I bought my second UTV receiver from Orbitsat.com and it arrived quickly and the unit works perfectly. 

I know there are those who belong to the "Tivolution" and will defend their unit to the death. I happen to be on the other side and love UTV. I'm just passing along the price info


----------

